# New BN male



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This is my new male bristlenose. Hercules, or Herc for short *L*



















In this pic, herc is a bit blurry, but see the little bristlenose on the glass, it would be around 4cm, so Herc is a BIG (14.5cm TL) boy!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

sweet i would love to have one how much was he if you dont mind me asking


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking bns. I have about 100 now with all the babies


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

phil ~ he cost me AU$50

susankat ~ He is only 1 of about 300 here at present *L* Herc is not used for breeding though, he is purely for display


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why, he would make a nice breeder by the looks of him.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

He is far too big for any of my girls, or any of my BN caves for that matter *L*

I have no need for more breeders, the 5 males i have are quite enough at present


----------

